# TiVo Bolt Setup - MoCA/Google Home?



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

For various reasons, I've recently updated to my own modem/router, an Arris Surfboard SB8200 with a Google WiFi (as well as a Gigabit Switch). I had done some research and thought that the SB8200 was compatible with MoCA, but I'm having some issues with it. So I'm trying to figure out my best option.

I have a TiVo Bolt and 2 TiVo Minis. One of the Minis is within reach of my router/switch, but the other would require wiring an Ethernet cable through my floor (not impossible, but not ideal). I've also contemplated just scrapping the whole process and going back to the rented cable modem, but the speeds on the Google WiFi definitely seem impressive. So here are my questions, and I'm looking for the easiest fix (cost isn't a huge factor).

-Is there a way to trigger MoCA with the SB8200? I can't seem to modify any settings and my cable company (WOW) wasn't any help because it wasn't one of their modems.
-Should I buy a MoCA filter, and if so, where in my network do I install it?
-I currently have one Google WiFi (my house really isn't big enough for the 3 pack). If I buy another for the mesh network, can I put it near the "out of reach" TiVo Mini, and run an Ethernet cable from the Google WiFi to the TiVo Mini?
-Should I just run a long cable down to the "out of reach" TiVo Mini?
-Should I scrap everything and go back to the rented cable modem (it was certainly easier)?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Sparty99 said:


> For various reasons, I've recently updated to my own modem/router, an Arris Surfboard SB8200 with a Google WiFi (as well as a Gigabit Switch). I had done some research and thought that the SB8200 was compatible with MoCA, but I'm having some issues with it. So I'm trying to figure out my best option.
> Thanks in advance for your help.


I have a SB8200. Nothing I've seen indicates any MoCA ability. Also, five TiVo units and none have an option to join a MoCA network.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> I have a SB8200. Nothing I've seen indicates any MoCA ability. Also, five TiVo units and none have an option to join a MoCA network.


OK, so, oversight on my part. I don't know that it would have changed anything, as there are very few 1 GB routers that are compatible with my cable company and upon doing further research it looks like none of them have MoCA compatibility.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

No "modem" is going to have built-in MoCA bridging ... since a modem lacks the router, firewall and built-in switch that establish the LAN to which to bridge the coax/MoCA connection. *Some* combo modem/routers (aka cable gateways) do include MoCA bridging.

All you used to see in modems was that some included a built-in MoCA "immunity" filter (e.g. SB6141), to ensure the modem didn't wig-out when MoCA signals were present. However, DOCSIS 3.1 modems and gateways pose a new problem ... in that DOCSIS 3.1 and MoCA use overlapping frequencies. These DOCSIS 3.1 modems don't include a MoCA immunity filter since doing so would also block the MoCA signals.

It sounds like you used to have a working MoCA setup before the modem/router upgrade, and so you would just need to *purchase a standalone MoCA adapter* for installation at the modem/router location, to function as the bridge between your Google Wifi's Ethernet LAN and the coax segment. That said, given the DOCSIS 3.1 modem, you may require an *additional MoCA filter*, for possible installation on the coax port of the modem should the modem misbehave if/when MoCA signals are present.

As a first step, though, I'd recommend *reviewing the frequencies in-use* by your modem for your Internet connection, to determine if any of the frequencies are in the MoCA range. The frequencies used determines the course of action to be taken. See the following related posts/threads:

Bolt and Mini MOCA troubles after move
Cox Gigablast with moca etc

p.s. See this post for MoCA adapter options; I'd recommend the Motorola MM1000. (Though whether the MM1000's RF pass-through port could be used for connecting the modem depends on the frequencies in-use by the modem, per linked posts.)

p.p.s. I'm assuming you had a working MoCA setup prior to the upgrade, and so already have a MoCA filter in place at the cable signal "PoE" (point-of-entry) to your place, to secure the MoCA network. (>See here< for more on "PoE" MoCA filters.)


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

krkaufman said:


> No "modem" is going to have built-in MoCA bridging ... since a modem lacks the router, firewall and built-in switch that establish the LAN to which to bridge the coax/MoCA connection. *Some* combo modem/routers (aka cable gateways) do include MoCA bridging.
> 
> All you used to see in modems was that some included a built-in MoCA "immunity" filter (e.g. SB6141), to ensure the modem didn't wig-out when MoCA signals were present. However, DOCSIS 3.1 modems and gateways pose a new problem ... in that DOCSIS 3.1 and MoCA use overlapping frequencies. These DOCSIS 3.1 modems don't include a MoCA immunity filter since doing so would also block the MoCA signals.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the information. I had done some research on MoCA adapters after my original post, and a local store has the MM1000 in stock, so I'm going to give that a try.

And yes, the modem I rented from my cable company was a modem/router combo that had MoCA bridging installed. It's been a bit of a pain and more expensive getting to this point (I also installed a NAS for backup purposes, which triggered the network upgrade), but hopefully it'll be worth it and I'll have the modem long enough to justify the purchase price.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Sparty99 said:


> a local store has the MM1000 in stock, so I'm going to give that a try.


Sounds good.

I'd suggest connecting the modem via the MM1000's pass-through (DEVICE) port, and then performing a speed test to confirm you're receiving your expected down/up rates.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

krkaufman said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> I'd suggest connecting the modem via the MM1000's pass-through (DEVICE) port, and then performing a speed test to confirm you're receiving your expected down/up rates.


So just to clarify, the cable from the wall to the MM1000, then the MM1000 to the cable modem (both via coaxial), then the modem to the router via Ethernet cable, correct?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Sparty99 said:


> So just to clarify, the cable from the wall to the MM1000, then the MM1000 to the cable modem (both via coaxial), then the modem to the router via Ethernet cable, correct?


Correct, but with a bit more specificity...

Wall outlet => MM1000 *'Network'* port
MM1000 *'Device'* port => SB8200 modem coax port*
SB8200 Ethernet port #1 => Router 'WAN' Ethernet port

MM1000 *'Ethernet' *port => router LAN (LAN port on router or switch connected to router)

* With the SB8200 possibly requiring a MoCA filter on its coax port if it is unstable with MoCA signals active.

edit: added MoCA adapter Ethernet connection


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

krkaufman said:


> Correct, but a with bit more specificity...
> 
> Wall outlet => MM1000 *'Network'* port
> MM1000 *'Device'* port => SB8200 modem coax port*
> ...


Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Correct, but a with bit more specificity...
> Wall outlet => MM1000 *'Network'* port
> MM1000 *'Device'* port => SB8200 modem coax port*
> SB8200 Ethernet port #1 => Router 'WAN' Ethernet port
> * With the SB8200 possibly requiring a MoCA filter on its coax port if it is unstable with MoCA signals active.


It may be just a note for later, but the SB8200 has two Gb outputs and I understand they can be assigned different IP addresses by the ISP. My feed has Gb service.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> It may be just a note for later, but the SB8200 has two Gb outputs and I understand they can be assigned different IP addresses by the ISP. My feed has Gb service.


Good note.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

krkaufman said:


> Correct, but with a bit more specificity...
> 
> Wall outlet => MM1000 *'Network'* port
> MM1000 *'Device'* port => SB8200 modem coax port*
> ...


So I've done all of this, and installed the included MoCA filter directly on the modem. I have internet service, but when I try to get an IP address (get automatically from DHCP server) it won't connect. When I switch from Auto to the individual channels nothing changed. I'm getting either C7 (router problem) or C12 (can't connect to TiVo Service) errors.

Any suggestions? I'm about ready to just reinstall the old modem.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Sparty99 said:


> So I've done all of this, and installed the included MoCA filter directly on the modem. I have internet service, but when I try to get an IP address (get automatically from DHCP server) it won't connect. When I switch from Auto to the individual channels nothing changed. I'm getting either C7 (router problem) or C12 (can't connect to TiVo Service) errors.


Did you connect the MM1000 MoCA adapter via Ethernet to a LAN port on the router (or to a network switch that is connected to the router LAN)?

edit: Sorry about that, I was just focused on the modem connections earlier.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

krkaufman said:


> Did you connect the MM1000 MoCA adapter via Ethernet to a LAN port on the router (or to a network switch that is connected to the router LAN)?
> 
> edit: Sorry about that, I was just focused on the modem connections earlier.


Um, no. 

That's embarrassing. Up and running now. Thanks so much!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Great to hear. Thanks for closing the loop and letting us know. :thumbs up:


----------

